# In-telegence c/o acoreus AG



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

hallo 

habe heute auch eine Rechnug von der Firma In-teleance c/o acoreus AG 
mit Nummer 0190095647 bekommen und ich soll ein ein betrag von 68,92 
euro für dise verbindung Bezalhen . wo ich aber nie mals ein solche verbindug gemacht habe . allso dan halndelt es sich sicher um ein Betrug 
von der Firma In-teleance c/o acoreus AG und ich werde mit sicher heit nicht für was Bezahlen für was nicht gemacht habe bin gerne bereit eine Samel 
Glage gegen disen anbiter ein zu reichen . :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

*Re: In-teleance c/o acoreus AG*



			
				Gast30 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ... wo ich aber nie mals ein solche verbindug gemacht habe . allso dan halndelt es sich sicher um ein Betrug ...



Haaalt, so schnell schießen die Russen nicht! Vielleicht hast Du die Verbindung nicht gemacht, womöglich aber Dein Computer, über den Du Herr sein solltest. Möglich ist aber auch die Nutzung durch einen Dritten - der Inhaber der Telefonnummer, über die die Session entstanden war, ist für die Bezahlung des Preises verantwortlich. Und genau hier solltest Du erstmal auf Dialerhilfe.de rumlesen - hier gibt es viele Informationen, um das Verständnis um die Materie "Dialer" zu wecken. Nur die wenigsten Dialer sind problemhaftig, zumeist hat man es mit korrekt funktionierender Bezahlware zu tun, wobei der User auch damit umgehen können muß.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

*Ich auch*

hallo,
auch ich habe im März einen Posten von In-telegence auf meiner Telefonrechnung gefunden. Habe dann nur den rechtmäßigen Beträg an die Telekom überwiesen.Habe dann nätürlich prompt von In-telegence ein schickes Schreiben erhalten in dem mir die rechtmäßigkeit des Betrages beschrieben wurde. Ich habe dann ein nettes Fax an die Jungs geschickt in dem ich nätürlich bestritten habe einen Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Dann kam ein Brief von Acoreus Kundenservice
der mir dann zu verstehen gab das alles seine richtigkeit habe, und mir dann auch mit dem Inkassobüro drohte. Ich habe dann wiederum ein Fax losgeschickt in dem ich wiedermal alles bestritten habe und nach einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Verursachers verlangt habe. Dann kam wieder ein Brief vom Kundenservice der sich für nicht zuständig erklärte.
Nach einer Woche kamm dann das Schreiben vom Acoreus Inkassobüro
die mir gleich eine saftige Bearbeitungsgebühr berechneten und wieder mit allem drohten wofür so Heinis nunmal bekannt sind.
Als letztes habe ich dann wiedermal ein Fax geschickt in dem ich wieder eine ladungsfähige Adresse angefordert habe. In diesem Fax habe ich dann auch erklärt das ich diesen ganzen Brief/ Faxverkehr an die Medien,  diese Selbstkontrolle und an meinen Anwalt geben werde. Bis auf den Anwalt habe ich das auch alles gemacht. Mit dem Anwalt warte ich noch bis der nächste Brief kommt. Ich hätte gerne ein paar Tips von Leuten die mittlerweile genauso weit sind wie ich. Langsam nervt mich dieser Verein ganz schön. Von mir bekommen die keinen Pfennig/ Cent.
Habe erstmal alle Daten gesichert, kann aber leider nicht mehr mit meinem eigenen Rechner ins Netz da der Dialer immer noch versucht diese 0190er Nummer anzuwählen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

*Re: Ich auch*



			
				Wessi schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann aber leider nicht mehr mit meinem eigenen Rechner ins Netz da der Dialer immer noch versucht diese 0190er Nummer anzuwählen.



Was ist denn das für ein Dialer und welche Nummer wird angewählt? Womöglich kann man nach Deiner Antwort Deinen Beitrag auch einer anderen Rubrik zuordnen, die hier bereits diskutiert wird.


----------



## gandalf (22 Juni 2003)

Hi.

Also ich habe vorgestern auch ne saftige Rechnung von In-telegence c/o acoreus AG bekommen.

138,36 + Mwst. für folgende Verbindungen mit der Nummer die auch oben angegeben ist:

Abgehend	08.06.03, 11:10:19	05116006000		00:06:46	0,00 €		Daten (2)
*Abgehend	08.06.03, 11:17:09	0190095647		00:07:02	0,00 €		Daten (2)
Abgehend	08.06.03, 11:24:54	0190095647		00:00:32	0,00 €		Daten (2)*
Abgehend	08.06.03, 11:25:54	05116006000		01:01:25	0,00 €		Daten (2)

Soweit ich das nachverfolgen kann, war das eine Verbindung die sich beim Download von Kazaa aufgebaut hat. Die Verbindung davor und danach ist die Standartverbindung die ich eigentlich genutzt habe.

Ich konnte allerdings mit dem Dialersuchprogramm YAW nix auf meinem Rechner finden. Es hat sich also scheinbar nix installiert, sondern die Verbindung wurde für den Download extra aufgebaut. Das kann man auch gut an der Zeit der vorhergehenden Verbindung sehen. Die lief genau bis 2 Sekunden vor Aufbau der 0190er Verbindung.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab ich in der rechten unteren Ecke plötzlich ein Fenster mit wahnsinnig hohen Tarifinformationen gehabt. Hab ich leider erst  nicht drauf geachtet, da ich was anderes gearbeitet hab. 
Ich hab die Verbindung dann gekappt. Wie es dann 40 Sekunden später wieder zu einer EInwahl gekommen ist kann ich leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal den Einzug gestoppt, und muss mich mal durch die Beiträge hier kämpfen. Falls schon irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit der betroffenen Nummer und dem Vorgehen im entsprechenden Fall hat, bitte melden.

Die Threads bezüglich der In-telegence c/o acoreus AG sind nämlich mittlerweile dermaßen ausgeufert, dass man da kaum noch durchkommt :-? 

Genervte Grüße, T.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Juni 2003)

@ Gandalf


Da hilft nix, da musst Du durch, um alle Informationen zu bekommen.

Und dann auch das noch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0. Das ist das volle Programm, wie man sich wehren kann.

Ab Seite 4 kommt die zivilrechtliche Seite voll zur Geltung.  

Das mit dem Forum ist wie beim Schlaraffenland. Dort musst Du Dich erst durch den Griesbrei-Berg essen, hier viel lesen.  :lol:


----------



## gandalf (23 Juni 2003)

Hi.

also ich hab ja das Problem, dass ich so richtig ja keinen Nachweis für die ganze Sache hab. Ich hab nur die Mordsrechnung, den Auszug aus der  ISDN-Watch Überwachung, und ein paar Seiten die in Frage kommen.

Dialer hab ich auf meinem Rechner keinen gefunden.

Im Verlauf von vor 3 Wochen hab ich folgende Seiten gefunden, die in Frage kommen:

h**p://www.hilfe-forum.info/emule-download.html ... da wurde der Downloadbutton bei KaZaA 2.5 Deutsch benutzt (keine AHnung ob auch weitergeführt)

h**p://doa2.host.sk hier weis ich nicht mehr ob ich´s hier versucht hab


h**p://home.hccnet.nl/h.edskes/mirror.htm ... käme dann noch in Frage


h**p://www.kazaa.times.lv/instalz/klitekpp210b3e.exe wurde downgeloaded, und ist soweit ich das sehe die KAAZA Installation - oder? Die Datei liegt jetzt auf c: Dokumente Einstellungen...

h**p://www.kazaa-download.de hab ich auch noch gefunden

h**p://pd3.edskes.com/paul.summerfield/klcodec203f.exe ist soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann irgendein codec gewesen ( und liegt auch bei mit unter CODECS)

und so richtig besorgniserregend is dann das hier:

h**p://www.1md.de/, wenn man da auf Kazaa2.5 klickt, dann geht ein Downloadfenster mit 1. Kazaa.exe, und 2. dem Hinweis Stardialer auf... und ich kann kaum glauben, dass ich darauf reingefallen sein soll  

scheinbar aber doch, da auch folgendes im Verlauf lag    

h**p://download.stardialer.de/?account=filesharing&layout=kazaaflex&exename=kazaa&dc=1 ... oder?


So, das ist schon ein ziemlicher Wust, und ich dachte immer sowas passiert mir nicht... bin wohl ein wenig unvorsichtig geworden.

Wer kann mir vielleicht sagen, was ich getrost vergessen kann, und was auf jeden Fall sehr verdächtig , bzw. schon in Verbindung mit IN TELEGENCE aufgetreten ist?

Beschämte Grüße T.

Ps.: Hab eben nochmal mit der Telekom gesprochen. Die haben den Einzug des betreffenden Betrages ja gestoppt, und für die ist das ganze jetzt erledigt.  Weiteres würde also direkt mit IN Telegence laufen . ODER?

*Virenscanner: Sämtliche Links erst einmal "entlinkt"*


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2003)

@ gandalf

In dem Thread auf Seite 33 im vierten Posting von oben steht etwas zur Beweislage ( "Hilfsweise wird rein vorsorglich .....")


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

Für die Telekom ist das damit nicht erledigt. Beachte die Kontoauszüge. Bei mir wurde der Betrag dann ein paar Tage später klammheimlich abgebucht, worauf ich zurückbuchte. Am Freitag kam dann die Androhung der Anschlusssperre, wenn ich nicht zahle, inkl. Kündigung des Lastschriftverfahrens.

Ache also auf dein Konto in den nächsten Tagen und schicke der Telekom den schriftlichen Widerspruch gemäß dem bekannten Muster.

arwen


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer hab ich auf meinem Rechner keinen gefunden.
> h**p://www.hilfe-forum.info/emule-download.html ... da wurde der Downloadbutton bei KaZaA 2.5 Deutsch benutzt (keine AHnung ob auch weitergeführt)h**p://doa2.host.sk hier weis ich nicht mehr ob ich´s hier versucht habh**p://www.kazaa-download.de hab ich auch noch gefunden....und so richtig besorgniserregend is dann das hier: h**p://www.1md.de/, wenn man da auf Kazaa2.5 klickt, dann geht ein Downloadfenster mit 1. Kazaa.exe, und 2. dem Hinweis Stardialer auf... und ich kann kaum glauben, dass ich darauf reingefallen sein soll  h**p://download.stardialer.de/?account=filesharing&layout=kazaaflex&exename=kazaa&dc=1 ... oder? Wer kann mir vielleicht sagen, was ich getrost vergessen kann, und was auf jeden Fall sehr verdächtig , bzw. schon in Verbindung mit IN TELEGENCE aufgetreten ist?



Das "hilfe-forum", "1md" sowie "kaaza-download" gehören allesamt zusammen - Du hast recht, da wirkte der Mainpeandialer. Der Dialer weist einwandfrei auf die Kosten hin und berechnet einmalig pro Stunde. Die verwendete 0190er Nummer wurde von In-telegence an einen Provider und von dort aus über Mainpean und deren Dialer an die Website einer Münchener Firma verknüpft.
Medion1 aus einem anderen Thread hat das selbe Problem, wie Du!





			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute mal mit Sachbearbeitern bei Mainpean und In-telegence zu diesem Thema geratscht. Der Kunde sollte sich mit seinen Widersprüchen zuerst an Mainpean wenden. Gleichzeitig ist aber auch ein Schreiben an die In-telegence (acoreus) zu richten, in dem man auf eine Kopie des Mainpeanschreiben verweist und bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes um Aussetzung des Mahn- und Inkassoverfahrens bittet. Der Webmaster (hier M.D.) ist erst einmal außen vor - simpel dargestellt, ist Mainpean die Rechnungsstelle für M.D. Die Ausschüttung des Umsatzes an M.D. wird durch Mainpean gesteuert, darunter fallen auch berechtigte Stornos. Wie es schließlich bei In-telegence weitergeht, richtet sich nach der Antwort von Mainpean - wenn die Überprüfung der Session ergeben hatte, dass der User nichts oder zumindest Teilbeträge nicht zu bezahlen braucht, und er beispielsweise das verkürzte Verbindungsgeld akzeptiert (außergerichtlicher Vergleich), dann erfährt In-telegence die Berichtigung durch Mainpean. Der User erhält daraufhin eine neue Rechung von In-telegence und  mit der Bezahlung (oder gar Entlastung) ist die Sache dann erledigt.


----------



## medion1 (23 Juni 2003)

hi gandalf,
wir haben wahrscheinlich das gleiche problem aber eins stimmt hier nicht. ich bin auf 99% sicher dass am 7.04.03 keine eindeutigen hinweise über die nutzungskosten von der seite w*w.kazaa-download.de vorhanden waren. die hinweise wurden 2mal auch nach und nach deutiger gemacht bis die seite weggeschafft wurde. gruss.

_keine aktiven Links, siehe NUB tf _


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

@medion1
Die Site ist doch noch da! Nach Einlassung des M.D. ist die Site in unveränderter Form seit über einem halbe Jahr online. Ein Nachweis, dass vor einigen Wochen ein nicht FST-konformer Dialer angewendet wurde, dürfte kaum gelingen.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juni 2003)

wenn ich mir diese "ungewöhnlichen" Ratschläge der/s Users anna (da noch völlig offen
 ist um welches Geschlecht es sich handelt) , kommen einem  doch erhebliche Zweifel an der Motivation. 

Was um Himmels willen kann ein normaler User für Motive haben, solche mehr als seltsamen 
Ratschläge zu diesen Deals zu geben haben. Entweder er ist selber einer aus der anderen
 Fraktion , oder er macht Geschäfte mit "Vermittlung" . Jedenfalls hat das nichts mit seriösem 
oder juristisch einwandfreiem Geschäftsgebaren zu tun. 

Aus früheren Postings war  zu entnehmen, daß hier offensichtlich ein handfestes Geschäftsinteresse
 dahinter steht, fragt sich nur welches  :x 

Wenn man den Faden weiterspinnt, im Geschäftsleben ist es ja nichts ungewöhnliches 
"Provisionen" für erfolgreiche "Vermittlungen" zu honorieren. Ein Schelm, wer sich Böses dabei denkt. :bandit 
jupp


----------



## medion1 (24 Juni 2003)

@anna,
die seite ist doch tatsächlich wieder da aber in geänderter form: 
1. die hinweise auf die kosten sind eindeutig (oben beim button großes sternchen und stückchen unten rechts in großschrift)
2. es gibt *kein* programm zum download im angebot sonder nur hilfe
3. es gibt mehr kein download *gratis*
4. am ende der seite gibt es keine kostenhinweise mehr.
ich habe die schon 3 version dokumentiert.


----------



## medion1 (24 Juni 2003)

sorry
der punkt 4 ist ein versehen. die hinweise sind da.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2003)

@jupp11
...die traurige Wahrheit ist manchmal etwas bitter und die Einsicht kommt oft nach dem Fall für viele Betroffene. Meine Beiträge sollen dazu dienen den Useren einen umfassenden Einblick in die unglaubliche Welten der neuen Geschäftsideen mit moderenen Medien zu bieten. Prinzipiell vertrete ich einen globalen Standpunkt - transparent und unparteiisch. Geschäftsmäßig halte ich mich hier im Forum prinzipiell raus, nachdem die NUreg. akzeptiert werden; juristisch habe ich überhaupt nix zu melden - aber manche Logik ergibt sich aus den in jeder Bücherei erhätlichen Lektüren einschlägiger Gesetze. Mein Geschlecht ist in dieser virtuellen Welt unbedeutend und die Motivation hängt lediglich vom Sportsgeist ab. Hinzu kommt jedoch die Tatsache, dass sich hier im Forum sehr brauchbare Informationen und positve Kontakte für den Umgang mit der Dialermaterie anbieten, die mir in anderer Hinsicht sehr dienlich sind. Siehe dazu auch PN!


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Juni 2003)

@Jupp11
Die direkte Beteiligung an dem Dialerkarussell will ich nicht gerade unterstellen, aber in einem Punkt gebe ich Dir recht. Die Ratschläge sind schon an der einen oder anderen Stelle merkwürdig.

_Habe heute mal mit Sachbearbeitern bei Mainpean und In-telegence zu diesem Thema geratscht. Der Kunde sollte sich mit seinen Widersprüchen zuerst an Mainpean wenden. Gleichzeitig ist aber auch ein Schreiben an die In-telegence (acoreus) zu richten, in dem man auf eine Kopie des Mainpeanschreiben verweist und bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes um Aussetzung des Mahn- und Inkassoverfahrens bittet. Der Webmaster (hier M.D.) ist erst einmal außen vor - simpel dargestellt, ist Mainpean die Rechnungsstelle für M.D. Die Ausschüttung des Umsatzes an M.D. wird durch Mainpean gesteuert, darunter fallen auch berechtigte Stornos. Wie es schließlich bei In-telegence weitergeht, richtet sich nach der Antwort von Mainpean - wenn die Überprüfung der Session ergeben hatte, dass der User nichts oder zumindest Teilbeträge nicht zu bezahlen braucht, und er beispielsweise das verkürzte Verbindungsgeld akzeptiert (außergerichtlicher Vergleich), dann erfährt In-telegence die Berichtigung durch Mainpean. Der User erhält daraufhin eine neue Rechung von In-telegence und mit der Bezahlung (oder gar Entlastung) ist die Sache dann erledigt. _

Solche Ratschläge sind in meinen Augen der falsche Weg.
Es gibt hier nur zwei Wege:
War die Einwahl wissentlich und willentlich, dann ist auch der Preis, ob klar erkenntlich oder nicht, zu bezahlen!
War die Einwahl unwissentlich und/oder ungewollt, dann ist zuerst zu prüfen, wie denn die Verbindung(en) zustande kam(en) und zu klären, ob den überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aus dem sich ein Rechtsanspruch auf Leistung herleiten läßt. In der Erweiterung kann dann noch darüber nachgedacht werden, gegen den Verursacher des vermeintlichen Schadens strafrechtlich vorzugehen.

Satz mit 4 Buchstaben: Isso!


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Ratschläge sind in meinen Augen der falsche Weg.
> Es gibt hier nur zwei Wege:
> War die Einwahl wissentlich und willentlich, dann ist auch der Preis, ob klar erkenntlich oder nicht, zu bezahlen!
> War die Einwahl unwissentlich und/oder ungewollt, dann ist zuerst zu prüfen, wie denn die Verbindung(en) zustande kam(en) und zu klären, ob den überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aus dem sich ein Rechtsanspruch auf Leistung herleiten läßt. In der Erweiterung kann dann noch darüber nachgedacht werden, gegen den Verursacher des vermeintlichen Schadens strafrechtlich vorzugehen.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung. Wer sich mit Wissen und Wollen eingewählt hat. sollte erstmal davon ausgehen, dass er zu zahlen hat. Wenn er mit dem Inhalt nicht ganz zufrieden war, kann er über eine Mängelrüge sein Glück versuchen.

War die Einwahl automatisch (vgl: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817
dann muss der vermeintliche Anspruch komplett abgewehrt werden. Wer sich auf Teilbeträge einlässt, hat verloren. Das werden die Dialer-Betreiber sofort in ihrer Kalkulation berücksichtigen. Das würde zu einem unerträglichen Ergebnis führen.

Die Verängstigten zahlen voll.
Die Halb-Mutigen zahlen einen Teilbetrag.
Die Mutigen zahlen nichts.

Irgendwie widerspräche das meinem Gefühl für Gerechtigkeit. Ich würde mich mitschuldig fühlen, weil damit das Dialer-Unwesen auf Dauer zementiert wird. Denn die Mutigen werden immer in der Minderheit sein. Für Gauner bliebe genug Beute. Das kann nicht sein. Das darf nicht sein.


----------



## gandalf (24 Juni 2003)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage:

also Medion1 ist ja der Meinung, dass wir uns das ganze auf XXX.kazaa-download.de eingefangen haben. (Kann das eventuell noch jemand bestätigen?)

Da steht zwar ein Preis, aber "nur" 1,86 €/Min. Wie kanns da denn zu denknapp 140 Euro kommen? Die Verbindungen am 8.6. mit 190ern  waren genau 2 Stück, und zwar die oben aufgeführten mit insgesamt 9 Minuten (auf volle Min. gerundet). 

Das ist zwar auch schon ne Menge, aber immerhin "nur" 18 und keine 140 Euro.

T.  :-?


----------



## medion1 (24 Juni 2003)

@gandlaf,
bei mir sind es 241€ für 17min und 4 ungewollte und unbemerkte einwähle innerhalb der 17 minuten.


----------



## arwen (24 Juni 2003)

Gandalf, das ist auch noch mein "Verständnisproblem". Wenn der Dialer pro Minute mit 1,86 Euro (oder ähnlich) zu Buche schlägt, verstehe ich auch nicht wie daraus in 1 Minute 25 Sekunden 60 Euro werden können. Aususerdem habe ich NICHTS dafür bekommen, da ich das Fenster nach dieser Zeit geschlossen habe - eben weil ich mit dem Produkt nichts anfangen konnte und es eben nicht haben wollte. Gleichzeitg war da aber schon die ganze Zeit ein Dialer am Wirken...

Ich habe etwas bekommen, was ich bewusst nicht wollte. Ich habe etwas bekommen, von dem ich nicht mal wusste, dass ich es schon bekomme. Und ich weiss bis heute nicht, was ich eigentlich für das Geld bekommen habe.

Also: Ich habe keine Zustimmung gegeben und ich habe auch keinen Gegenwert dafür bekommen. Und die "Rechnung" stimmt mit dem Minutenpreis nicht überein.

Das ist mir alles noch sehr unverständlich.
Also bleibt mir auch nichts anderes übrig, als mich dagegen zu wehren.

Bei mir war es eine andere Seite (kazaa-lite.info).

arwen


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2003)

@ arwen


Als kleine Hilfestellung: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817


----------



## gandalf (24 Juni 2003)

@arwen

kazaa-lite.info führt auf die gleiche Seite mit der wir die Probleme hatten.

Grüße T.


----------



## gandalf (25 Juni 2003)

Hi.

Also ich bin da ja scheinbar schon ein wenig unbeholfen.

1) Seh ich es richtig, das INTelegence der Mieter der Nummer von der Telekom ist, und in Telegence die Nummer weitervermietet?

2) Muss ich jetzt erstmal ein Schreiben dieser Art http://www.dialerundrecht.de/muster.rtf an IN Telegence schicken, um herauszufinden, wer der "Endmieter" der nummer ist?

3) Die Telekom hat ja wie schon erwähnt den Betrag aus der Rechnung genommen und auf Überweisung umgestellt. Bin ich da jetzt erstmal sicher? Oder sollte der Einspruch bei der Telekom nochmal schriftlich rausgehen.

4) Welche Kosten sind denn zu erwarten wenn das ganze mit einem ANwalt läuft, und ich dann doch der Dumme bin? Weil Rechtsschutz hab ich soweit keinen... :-? 

Grüße T.

Ps.: ich fühl mich bei der Beweislage (siehe oben) ein wenig unsicher, obwohl ich ja wirklich reingefallen bin. Ich hab eben nur die 1,89 Euro per Minute übersehen, aber stattdessen diesen Mordsbetrag abgebucht bekommen.


----------



## arwen (25 Juni 2003)

Ich habe zuerst nur bei In-Telegence Widerspruch eingelegt (schriftlich, Einschreiben mit Rückschein)
Nach der Kündigung des Lastschrifverfahrens dann auch noch mal bei der Telekom (Fax).

Dann bei der mir von Intelegence mitgeteilten Firma in Heppenheim (Worllines) (Fax)
Jetzt bei der mir Worldlines mitgeteilten Firma in Berlin (Mainpean) (Fax).

Weiter bin ich noch nicht.

arwen


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

auch ich bin ein Geschädigter dieser INtelegence-Firma. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht wie deren Forderungen auf meine Rechung kommt. Mir ist nicht aufgefallen bis dann halt die Telefonrechnung kam. 

Mittlerweile habe ich ein Brief von INtelegence bekommen, in dem sie nun schon 20  € mehr verlangen als auf der Telefonrechnung (habe bei der Telekom den Betrag von der INtelegence-Firma nicht bezahlt).

An Worldlines wurde ich auch bereits weitergeleitet von denen. 

Meine Frage ist, ob Email's ausreichen um Einspruch oder dergleichen einzulegen? Sind Email's gültig vor Gericht, oder können die nachher sagen, dass ich noch nie mit denen in Kontakt war ? 

Also ich werde denen Definitiv nichts zahlen, ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt.
Wenn nötig werde ich vor Gericht gehen. 
Aber im Moment wollen die ja Geld von mir, also sollen die mal machen.   

MfG
Frank

PS falls mein letzter Satz juristich vielleicht doch kein so guter Plan sein sollte, würde mich interessieren, was mir da passieren könnte, da ich juristich null Ahnung habe.


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2003)

@Gast 

1.) Dieses Forum gründlich durchlesen, es gibt zu der hier genannten Firma bereits mehrere Threads

2.)Unverbindliche Ratschläge gibt es bei folgenden Seiten:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/start/start.php

Urteile zum Thema Dialer und Mehrwertnummern gibt es hier:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

Die Darstellung weiterer Fälle gibt es hier:

http://www.anwaltskanzlei-boehm.de/laufende_Verfahren/Verfahren_190-Dialer/verfahren_190-dialer.html

http://www.burat.de/Auseinandersetzungen/Tlkln/hauptteil_tlkln.html

3.) Rechtsberatung im eigentlichen Sinn darf hier nicht gemacht werden und wird es auch nicht. Bei konkreten rechtlichen Fragen im Einzelfall  an einen Anwalt wenden oder eine zugelassene Rechtsberatungsstelle.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage:
> 
> also Medion1 ist ja der Meinung, dass wir uns das ganze auf XXX.kazaa-download.de eingefangen haben. (Kann das eventuell noch jemand bestätigen?)
> 
> ...


Mir ist das gleiche passiert .ich soll für 37 Sekunden 79,79 Euro bezahlen.So ganz schlau werde ich auch nicht daraus wie man sich jetzt verhält.


----------



## arwen (26 Juni 2003)

Wie kann es aber nun angehen, dass eine Verbindung von 1 Minute 25 Sekunden mit einem Minutenpreis von 1,86 Euro mit 70 Euro abgerechnet werden kann ? Auf welchem Recht beruht das ? Das ist mir im Moment ganz besonders unklar. Wieso darf der Anbieter eines Dialers im Stundentakt abrechnen ???

arwen


----------



## medion1 (26 Juni 2003)

*bitte begutachten*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute die inkassozulassung- und vollmachtkopie von acoreus collection bekommen mit der forderung den "berechtigten betrag zu zahlen, damit die angelegenheit außergerichtlich erledigt werden kann"
meine antwort in attach. bitte um seriöse begutachtung. gruss.

medion1


----------



## Comedian1 (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: bitte begutachten*



			
				medion1 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> ich habe heute die inkassozulassung- und vollmachtkopie von acoreus collection bekommen mit der forderung den "berechtigten betrag zu zahlen, damit die angelegenheit außergerichtlich erledigt werden kann"
> meine antwort in attach. bitte um seriöse begutachtung. gruss.
> 
> medion1



Ja was bezweckt MD aus München denn mit einem Domänennamen wie ***kazaa-download.de. Ist er etwa ein 'Trittbrettfahrer' von Sharman Networks und setzt auf Arglosigkeit, um Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen? 

Tsts, da werden auf ***kazaa-download.de Dinge zu horrenden Preisen angeboten , die es anderswo umsonst gibt. 

Haufenweise Zufälle ...

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: bitte begutachten*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Haufenweise Zufälle ...


Irgendwie habe ich in dem Bereich den Glauben an Zufälle verloren... :-(


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: bitte begutachten*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tsts, da werden auf ***kazaa-download.de Dinge zu horrenden Preisen angeboten , die es anderswo umsonst gibt.
> Comedian



... und genau so scheint es zu sein!


----------



## Comedian1 (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: bitte begutachten*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Comedian1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@anna

Die Preise stehen zwar auf der Seite drauf, aber Kazaa 2.5 gibt es auf Deutsch nicht. Sharman Networks ltd bietet mir z Zt die Version 2.1 an. 

Es ist fragwürdig, ob die kostenpflichtige  Hilfe zu diesem Programm ihr Geld wert ist. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es die Hilfe bei Kazaa umsonst gibt.

Meiner Meinung nach billiger Dummenfang - aber auch nicht mehr.
Wer dagegen vorgehen will, der muss sich auf das Klauselrecht und Mängelrüge beschränken, wenn er nicht zufrieden war.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## medion1 (27 Juni 2003)

****.kazaa-download*

hi,
die webseite in jetziger form und gestalltung finde ich in ordnung. es gibt eindeutige hinweise vor allem über das angebot, der preis 1,86€/min ist auf deutlich zu sehen. auf so was wäre ich jetzt nicht reingafallen. ob sich auch die mehere dialer (bin 100% sicher, dass es mehere ander seite gibt, da verschiedene einwahlnummer), die mit der seite verbunden sind sich "korrekt" verhalten, habe ich nicht geprüft. die ursprüngliche seite vom 07.04. sah ganz anders aus.


----------



## arwen (27 Juni 2003)

Tja, ich gewöhne es mir jetzt bei jeder Downloadseite an ERST nach Impressum und AGB's zu gucken. Und was ich das in den letzten Tagen gefunden habe... mir wird nur schlecht. Die Leute müssen ein irres Geld machen !!!!

No, nichts mehr runterladen ohne nicht vorher genau geguckt zu haben !
Trotz dsl (seit Wochenanfang) und trotz Nummernsperre.

arwen


----------



## gandalf (27 Juni 2003)

Hi.


Ich hab mich irgendwann mal auf HILFE-FORUM.INFO angemeldet. Abgesehen davon dass es da nur Blödsinn gibt, hab ich dann ab und an mal ne Mail von ....... bekommen.

Heute dann eine mit dem Hinweis "HALLO *******  KaZaA 2.5 ist da!" Dazu dann ein Link zur Googlesuche, in dem Kazaa-lite.info natürlich ganz oben stand.

Hab dann mal auf den ganzen betreffenden Seiten geguckt, und es ist in ganz vielen Fällen ...... der uns das ganze einbrockt.

Sucht man dann mal unter google nach dem Kerl, dann stößt man in großer Regelmäßigkeit auf Beschwerden.

zum Beispiel hier wird wieder mal vor seinen Seiten gewarnt:



> Von http://w*w.eMule.biz (und einigen anderen Domains - siehe unten) solltet Ihr Euch dringend fernhalten.
> 
> Die ,,,,,,,, haben Ihr ganzes Filesharing-Angebot (Download, Serverliste, Forum, etc) hinter nem Dialer liegen.
> Das heisst sämtlicher Content ist nur für 1,86 € / Minute zu erreichen.
> ...


----------



## peanuts (27 Juni 2003)

gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts ..... wirklich, oder ist das nur ein Tarnname?
> 
> Sollte man sich direkt an ihn wenden?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen, T.



Im Münchner Telefonbuch steht er jedenfalls nicht. Was nichts heissen will. Ich stehe stehe auch nicht drin und mich gibt's wirklich.  0

_siehe vorheriges Posting tf _


----------



## medion1 (27 Juni 2003)

*MD aus München*

hi,
ich habe versucht enien kontakt per seine mailadresse ...... herzustellen. leider vergeblich   .


----------



## peanuts (27 Juni 2003)

*Re: MD aus München*



			
				medion1 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich habe versucht enien kontakt per seine mailadresse i......r.de herzustellen. leider vergeblich   .



Wenn ich Zeit habe, kann ich ja mal bei der angegebenen Adresse vorbei fahren.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## technofreak (27 Juni 2003)

Anscheinend ist es mal wieder angebracht,die Nutzungsregeln ins Gedächtnis zu rufen:


```
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
```

Dabei spielt es *überhaupt keine  Rolle* ob es sich um einen angenehmen oder unangenehmen Zeitgenossen handelt.
*Diese Bestimmungen dienen dem Schutz des Forums!!! * 
Was andere Foren zulassen ist deren Bier und interessiert hier überhaupt nicht! 
tf/Moderator


----------



## peanuts (27 Juni 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend ist es mal wieder angebracht,die Nutzungsregeln ins Gedächtnis zu rufen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Immerhin wurden hier *oeffentlich zugaengliche* Informationen verbreitet, u.a. Daten, die auch im vorgeschriebenen Impressum der fraglichen Seiten stehen muessen.  Man kann's auch uebertreiben...


----------



## technofreak (27 Juni 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann's auch uebertreiben...


Whois-Angaben sind öffentlich zugänglich,(nicht mehr lange..)  trotzdem ist das Posten des Ergebnis untersagt. 
Was Übertreibung ist oder nicht, mußt du schon Heiko überlassen. Da du absolut keine Ahnung hast 
was sich "hinter den Kulissen" an (juristischen) Angriffen auf das Forum abspielt, empfehle ich dir, 
dich mit  solchen Kommentaren zurückzuhalten.
tf


----------



## peanuts (27 Juni 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> peanuts schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was da abgeht. Ich halte aber relativ wenig von voreilendem Gehorsam.

Ich glaube das hier passt ganz gut:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...ta/hob-16.05.03-000/default.shtml&words=Forum


----------



## technofreak (27 Juni 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was da abgeht. Ich halte aber relativ wenig von voreilendem Gehorsam.


Das ist deine Meinung , die dir niemand absprechen will und wird.  Solange du hier postest ,
gelten die Spielregeln (NUB) dieses Forums.
Wenn du Einwände hast, wende dich an Heiko. 
tf


----------



## Comedian1 (27 Juni 2003)

gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> 
> Ich hab mich irgendwann mal auf HILFE-FORUM.INFO angemeldet. Abgesehen davon dass es da nur Blödsinn gibt, hab ich dann ab und an mal ne Mail von ....... bekommen.
> ...



Es ist eindeutig Nepp und Bauernfang. Wäre ich von einem seiner Dialer betroffen, würde ich dem die Hölle heiß machen mit AGB Recht (mangelnde Transparenz der Klauseln, Überrumpelung, irreführende Bewerbung). 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## silke (28 Juni 2003)

*Dialer*

Ich habe jetzt einiges gelesen weis aber immer noch nicht so recht was ich machen soll.Beim Kazaa runterladen habe ich irgend etwas mit angeklickt und dann neu eingewählt. Da ich eigentlich ein vorsichtiger Mensch bin und immer wieder von solchen Sachen höre habe ich mir  einen Dialercontroller installiert. Der hat mich auch hingewiesen das ich eine 0190 Nummer anwähle.Da ich bei AOL bin und die auch eine 0191 Nummer haben dachte ich ,das muß so bei Kazaa auch so sein.Gesagt getan. Nach dem ich mich eingewählt habe und die Seite sich aufgebaut hat habe ich mich gleich wieder abgemeldet. Laut Telekomrechnung kostet mich der Spass 80 Euro.Von computer habe ich nicht viel Ahnung und weis nicht wie ich und wo was sichern soll.Lohnt sich der Aufwand bei dem Betrag ß


----------



## gandalf (28 Juni 2003)

Hallo.

War nicht meine Absicht, hier für Unmut zu sorgen. Hab mal wieder nicht in die AGB´s geguckt... sollte ich mir grundsätzlich angewöhnen.

Werde ab sofort keine derartigen Informationen mehr weitergeben. 

Ich hab eben nur im ersten Beitrag Seite 3. "MD aus München" gelesen, und da ist das irgendwie rausgerutscht. Fiel mir auch nicht so schwer, da ich im Moment eine Mordswut auf den Kerl habe.

Ich finde es ist Betrug, wenn mir jemand eine Mail mit dem Hinweis auf ein neues Programm schickt und einen Google Suchlink dazupackt, mit dem ich nur auf seine Neppseiten kommt.

Das tatsächlich nur seine Seiten durchkommen ist ja sichergestellt durch ein hohes Rating der Seite, verursacht durch massige Querverweise seine unendlich vieleen anderen Neppseiten. (http://www.suchmaschinentricks.de/forum/thread.php3?thread=2939&forum=1.)

Hab jetzt erstmal acoreus kontaktiert, und habe vor da auf keinen Fall mitzuspielen.

Grüße und Sorry nochmal,

T.

Ps.: ich hoffe ich hab nicht schon wieder eine Regel verletzt


----------



## Comedian1 (28 Juni 2003)

gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> War nicht meine Absicht, hier für Unmut zu sorgen. Hab mal wieder nicht in die AGB´s geguckt... sollte ich mir grundsätzlich angewöhnen.
> 
> ...



Du kannst argumentieren, dass die Preisabrede ungültig ist. Berufe dich auf § 305 c BGB. 

Die Unwirksamkeit seiner Bedingungen ergibt sich aus

1. Bewerbung per E-Mail, dass er Software von Kazaa anbietet, obwohl er nur - lt Angabe auf der Seite - Hilfestellungen zum Download anbietet.
2. Höhe des Preises, weil allgemein bekannt ist, dass Kazza-Software und Hilfestellung  hierzu jedermann kostenlos vom Sharman Networks angeboten werden. Mit Kosten musstest du daher NICHT rechnen.
3. das äußere Erscheinungsbild der Webseite ist unübersichtlich, was zu Lasten des MD geht. Verweise mit Sternchen usw
4. falls der Dialer groß ein Gratis Download angeboten hat, und daneben der Preis klein gedruckt war, dann liegt hierin ein weiterer Widerspruch. Die drucktechnischen Hervorhebung eines Gratisangebots und die Anordnung der Preisklausel spielt hier eine Rolle. Oftmals ist selbst ein separat unterschriebenes Formular nicht ausreichend, um bei einer solchen Bewerbung das Überraschungsmoment zu beseitigen.

Viel Erfolg!
Conmedian


----------



## peanuts (28 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. falls der Dialer groß ein Gratis Download angeboten hat, und daneben der Preis klein gedruckt war, dann liegt hierin ein weiterer Widerspruch. Die drucktechnischen Hervorhebung eines Gratisangebots und die Anordnung der Preisklausel spielt hier eine Rolle. Oftmals ist selbst ein separat unterschriebenes Formular nicht ausreichend, um bei einer solchen Bewerbung das Überraschungsmoment zu beseitigen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!
> Conmedian



So etwa wie im beigefügten Screenshot?


----------



## gandalf (28 Juni 2003)

Hi.

*Comedian schrieb:*


> 1. Bewerbung per E-Mail, dass er Software von Kazaa anbietet, obwohl er nur - lt Angabe auf der Seite - Hilfestellungen zum Download anbietet.



Er macht das schon ganz geschickt! Er bietet den Download in der Mail nicht per Link an, sonder verweist auf Google. wo nur "zufällig :-? " seine Seiten ganz oben im Suchergebnis stehen (warum? siehe oben).

Auf seiner Seite wird dann "Kazaa 2.5 Download*" angeboten. Ob das Sternchen bei meiner Einwahl schon da war kann ich nicht sagen, da sich die Seite ja scheinbar regelmäßig verändert. Jetzt ist es auf jeden Fall da, und verweist ein ordentliches Stück weiter unten auf folgenden Text.



> "...Die Benutzung unserer Angebote Hilfen und Downloads kostet vom nationalen Festnetz aus den angegeben Preis von 1,86 €/Min.oder 79,95 € /Stunde...Wichtiger Hinweis: Unsere Download Angebote enthalten NICHT die Programme selbst sondern Hilfe und Informationen zu diesen. Sie müssen unsere AGB akzeptieren bevor Sie unser Angebot nutzen dürfen..."



Das ganze ist so gestaltet, dass es im allgemeinen Textgewirr leicht verloren gehen kann, und ausserdem ein "Scrolltext" so dass nicht der ganze Teil auf einmal zu lesen ist.

Per Klick auf "Kazaa 2.5 Download", gelangt man an die Datei "Kazaa.exe" was auch immer das ist. 

Für mich noch relevant ist der Teil 1,86€/min ODER 79,95€/min. soll man sich da was raussuchen? Ich find auf jeden Fall keinen Hinweis auf stündliche Abrechnung, die scheinbar bei vielen Betroffenen abgerechnet wird.

Grüße T.

Ps.: Der Kerl verdient sich garantiert eine goldene Nase. Sogar wenn nur ein Prozent der Geschädigten zahlen. Guckt mal auf seine Counterstatistik : http://www.etracker.de/soverview.php?c=1&name=5917


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Juni 2003)

@peanut:

Das ist doch ein tolles Beispiel!


```
sind die Einstellungen oben richtig?
verbinden mit Filesharing?
```

Ist doch eigentlich ganz klar: Mit Drücken des Buttons wirst Du mit Filesharing verbunden, was immer das sein mag. Daneben gibt es unter der Nummer 0190095647  für nur 79,95€ ein ganz tolles Angebot: Charts und Hip Hop und das gleich 65 Minuten lang. Ob eine CD da nicht billiger wäre, als sich das am Telefon ins Ohr dudeln zu lassen?

Das sind für mich verschiedene Angebote, die keinen Zusammenhang haben und ich hätte überhaupt kein Verständnis dafür, wenn sich jetzt mit Drücken des Buttons ein Dialer einwählt und mich um 79,95€ ärmer machen will...


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2003)

Bei diesen "Angeboten" ist auch immer die Prüfung der "Sittenwidrigkeit" durch den schweinischen Preis zu prüfen.

Die Klüngelvereinigung FST läßt bei Angeboten für Jugendliche einen Preis bis zu 5 Euro pro Verbindung per KODEX zu.

Gerichte sehen bei Jugendlichen 1,86 Euro/Minute i.a. als Grenze an.

Die Angebote mit der falschen Werbung "Kazaa" richten sich klar an Jugendliche. Tauschbörsenteilnehmer sind überwiegend jugendlich, das Dialererscheinungsbild spricht ebenfalls gezielt Jugendliche an.

Diese Überlegungen mit Quellenangaben finden sich in Forum von dialerschutz.de an vielen Stellen, auch in konkreten Bezug zu diesem Fall. Es lohnt sich, einmal "über den Zaun" zu sehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Juni 2003)

Für mich ist da kein Zusammenhang erkennbar, dass der Druck auf den "Ja"-Button jetzt 79,95€ kosten soll... Da könnte ich genausogut dem Möbelverkäufer verklickern wollen, dass ich gerade für 5€ die komplette Auslage inklusive Ledersofa und Couchtisch gekauft habe, nur weil das Preisschildchen nicht unmissverständlich am Untersetzer auf dem Tisch befestigt war...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2003)

Bei diesem Dialer sehe ich auch die gesetzlichen Auflagen nicht erfüllt. Die AGB müssen vor dem "Kauf" angezeigt oder leicht abfragbar gemacht werden.

Der Ausgabetext "Verbraucherinfo / AGB" ist klickaktiv, aber das erkennt man nicht. Er steht nicht auf einer Schaltfläche und der Mauszeiger zeigt dies nicht an.

Das entspricht der Absicht des Programmierers, trickreich zu arbeiten. Aber es ist eben auch genau unzureichend.

Nach der allgemein gültigen Windows-GUI sind aktive Schaltflächen gekennzeichnet. Flächen ohne dieses Erscheinungsbild sind eben für den Benutzer verborgen und gelten als nicht vorhanden.

Weiter verlangen die gesetzlichen Vorschriften, dass der Verbraucher vollständig informiert wird, wie der Kauf ablaufen wird.

Der Dialer wird eine bestehende Internetverbindung beenden. Das steht nirgendwo und ist wesentlich.

Kostenlose Zugangstools können auf bestehenden Verbindungen keine Kosten online abbuchen, nach Trennen der alten Verbindung jedoch wohl.

Außerdem kann ein Opfer offene Verbindungen z.B. zum Onlinebanking haben, die nicht ohne Einwilligung des Opfers gekappt werden dürfen. Das bedeutet für ihn Datenverlust und gegebenenfalls Schlimmeres.

Das Gesetz verlangt eine klare Preisinformation. Informationen erwartet ein Windows-Benutzer in Fensterinhalten, nicht in kryptischer Kurznotation verschleiert auf dem Fensterrand.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (28 Juni 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist da kein Zusammenhang erkennbar, dass der Druck auf den "Ja"-Button jetzt 79,95€ kosten soll... Da könnte ich genausogut dem Möbelverkäufer verklickern wollen, dass ich gerade für 5€ die komplette Auslage inklusive Ledersofa und Couchtisch gekauft habe, nur weil das Preisschildchen nicht unmissverständlich am Untersetzer auf dem Tisch befestigt war...



Es spricht für sich, dass der rote Rahmen um den 'Ja weiter' Button mit dem Pfeil auf 'kostenlos' deutet. Das zusammen mit dem fetten Download Kostenlos Kazaa sagt alles. Zweimal so ein lenkender Blickfang. Das andere 0190 Angebot könnte genauso eine Aufforderung zum Anfruf bei einer Bestell-Hotline sein. Man kann es leicht für weitere Bewerbung von irgendwas halten. Jedenfalls bereitet das GUI niemanden auf die Trennung der Verbindung vor. 

Kurzum: Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass in der Betätigung des 'Ja Weiter' Buttons das Einverständnis mit Kosten in Höhe von EUR 79,95 liegt. Die Erklärung ist auf die Wahrnehmung eines halt 'KOSTENLOSEN' Dienstes - wie es Kazaa halt ist - gerichtet.

Schade dass Sharman Networks irgendwo in Ozeanien sitzt. Sonst hätte man mal prüfen lassen können, ob die Herren überhaupt Rechte auf das Markenzeichen 'Kazaa' haben. Wären Sharman  in Europa, wären die Strafvorschriften des Markengesetzes einschlägig.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## peanuts (28 Juni 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer wird eine bestehende Internetverbindung beenden. Das steht nirgendwo und ist wesentlich.



Macht er. Praezise: er beendet ohne Vorwahrnung DFÜ-Verbindungen. Ich verbinde mich per VPN über DSL mit dem Netz meiner Firma. Startet man den Dialer, wird VPN sofort beendet.  

Kids, don't try this at home. Ich bin mittlerweile mehrfach gegen Dialer geschuetzt, ich darf das.   



> Kostenlose Zugangstools können auf bestehenden Verbindungen keine Kosten online abbuchen, nach Trennen der alten Verbindung jedoch wohl.



Sie könnten bei ISDN eine zweite Verbindung parallel aufbauen. Ist mir z.B. so passiert, weil der Dialer die Verbindung über Fritz!Web nicht killen konnte.



> Außerdem kann ein Opfer offene Verbindungen z.B. zum Onlinebanking haben, die nicht ohne Einwilligung des Opfers gekappt werden dürfen. Das bedeutet für ihn Datenverlust und gegebenenfalls Schlimmeres.



Auch ein interessanter Aspekt.


----------



## Comedian1 (28 Juni 2003)

Der Dialer verstösst auch gegen einige FST Richtlinien:

1) Die Servicerufnummer im Einwahlfenster steht nicht in umittelbaren Zusammenhang mit Betätigungsfeldern. Abgesehen davon wählt der Dialer mutmasslich eine andere Nummer
2) keine doppelte Tarifbestätigung
3) Jugendzugangskontrolle ist in die nicht clickaktiven AGBs integriert

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## peanuts (29 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer verstösst auch gegen einige FST Richtlinien:
> 
> 1) Die Servicerufnummer im Einwahlfenster steht nicht in umittelbaren Zusammenhang mit Betätigungsfeldern. Abgesehen davon wählt der Dialer mutmasslich eine andere Nummer



Nein macht er nicht. Er versucht zwei mal die Nummer zu wählen, und schlägt dann PaybyCall vor. Dazu muss man eine andere 01908... Nummer wählen und den angezeigten Code eingeben.

Darüber hinaus killt der Dialer erst mal den Internet Explorer. Könnte man daraus Computer-Sabotage oder Datenveränderung konstruieren?

Überhaupt: könnte man auf Grund der vorliegenden Eigenschaften gegen den Webseitenbetreiber wg. versuchten Betrugs vorgehen? So rein gefühlsmässig kommt bei dem Ding doch einiges zusammen...


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

Das wird auch im Nachbarforum diskutiert. Ich habe unter

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&pg=2&a=1&d=90&t=1424438&sr=1

eine Mail an den FST wiedergegeben, die diesem Verein die Gelegenheit gibt zu zeigen, wie ernst sie selbst ihren Kodex nehmen.

Hier eine Kopie der Mail:



```
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich beziehe mich auf den Verhaltenskodex für Telefonmehrwertdienste in der Fassung vom 13.06.2002, zuletzt geändert am 05.11.2002.

Sie schreiben dort als Zitat 1:

"II. Spezielle Dienste

1.
Dienste mit der Zielgruppe Minderjährige

Angebote, die zur Zielgruppe Minderjährige haben, sind nur bis zu einem maximalen Preis von 5,00 Euro je Anruf zulässig. Eine Animation zu Wiederholungsanrufen darf nicht erfolgen."

und weiter als Zitat 2:

"8.
Onlinedienste

Soweit Premium-Rate Rufnummern oder Rufnummern, bei denen faktisch eine Auszahlung erfolgt, für die Nutzung in Kombination mit Onlinediensten eingesetzt werden, sind folgende Vorgaben zu beachten:

- Bevor die Nutzung einer Premium-Rate-Rufnummer oder einer Rufnummer, bei der faktisch eine Auszahlung erfolgt, durch einen Computer gestartet/ aktiviert wird, sind in dem Anwahl- oder Freigabemenü der Preis in Euro je Minute und/ oder Event, die gemäß Abschnitt A IV Abs. 1 des Verhaltenskodex erforderlichen Angaben zum Dienste- und ggf. Informationsanbieter und die vollständige Rufnummer in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den "Bestätigungsfeldern" feststehend anzuzeigen. Die Angaben zum Dienste- und ggf. Informationsanbieter können auch über ein Dialerimpressum vorgehalten werden.

- Die verwendete Schriftfarbe für den Tarifhinweis muss sich klar vom Hintergrund abheben. Die verwendete Schriftgröße muss der größten Zeichengröße im Freigabebereich entsprechen und mindestens acht Punkt groß sein. Es muss eine klar lesbare und zum Hintergrund kontrastreiche Schriftart verwendet werden."

Ich fand im Internet das Angebot gemäß Bild1 der Anlage namens werbung.gif mit einem Impressum gemäß Bild2 der Anlage namens impressum.gif.

Der zugehörige Dialer gemäß Bild3 namens dialer.gif enthält versteckt die AGBs:

"Verbraucherinfo / AGB

... ausgelassen an dieser Stelle ..."

Diese Angaben sind deshalb versteckt enthalten, weil es keine beschriftete Schaltfläche gibt, die der Benutzer finden kann. Abweichend von der normalen Erscheinung von Windowsprogrammen wurde das Klickfeld nicht als solches gekennzeichnet und auch der Mauszeiger zeigt das Klickfeld nicht an.

Dieses Angebot verstößt in zwei Punkten gravierend gegen Ihren Kodex.

Zu Punkt 1:

Das Angebot richtet sich im wesentlichen an Jugendliche und Kinder. Die Werbeseiten sind durch "aktive Massnahmen" des Betreibers in allen Suchmaschinen oben gelistet mit Stichworten, die typisch für Minderjährige sind.

"Charts", "Hip Hop", "MP3", "Techno Ambient", "Rock & Pop" sprechen die Jugend an. Teilnehmer in Tauschbörsen wie Kazaa sind bekannterweise zu einem sehr großen Teil Minderjährige.

Nach Ihrem Kodex wären hier 5 Euro pro Anruf zulässig, das hier besprochene Angebot überschreitet diese Grenze um das 15-Fache.

Zu Punkt 2:

Die Preisinformation muss hinreichend klar sein, in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den "Bestätigungsfeldern" feststehend angezeigt werden, und die verwendete Schriftgröße muss der größten Zeichengröße im Freigabebereich entsprechen.

Hiervon kann keine Rede sein. Eine kryptische Kurznotation steht weit weg von den Bestätigungsfeldern unleserlich am Fensterrand in viel kleinerer Schrift als die irreführenden Texte, die kostenlose Downloads versprechen.

Auch hier liegt ein klarer Verstoß gegen Ihren Kodex vor.

Ich bitte Sie daher, den gravierenden Verstoß gegen den Kodex in zwei wichtigen Punkten durch geeignete Maßnahmen zu beenden, weil die Verantwortlichen als Mitglied Ihres Vereins dem Kodex zwingend unterworfen sind.

Ich sehe ein großes Interesse der Öffentlichkeit zu erfahren, ob die möglichen Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Jugend auch tatsächlich angewendet werden.

Ich werde daher diese Beschwerde sowie auch Ihre Antwort in geeigneten Internetforen oder Medien bekannt machen.

Ich sehe Ihrer Rückantwort mit großem Interesse entgegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dietmar Vill
```


----------



## virenscanner (29 Juni 2003)

Ich bin auf die (falls überhaupt stattfindende) Reaktion gespannt...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juni 2003)

```
Verbraucherinfo / AGB

 Allgemeines

Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres Internetangebotes einen Vertrag mit der M******n GmbH, S*******r Strasse 69, 1***7 B****n vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer A*****s R*****r. 

Die Vertragssprache innerhalb unseres Angebotes ist DEUTSCH. 

Die Nutzung des Angebotes über die von uns gestellte Einwahlsoftware erfolgt anonym. Lediglich die zur Abrechung erforderlichen Daten werden von uns erhoben und gespeichert. 

Bestandsdaten und Nutzungsdaten werden gespeichert und unverzüglich gelöscht, sobald ihre Vorhaltung nicht mehr erforderlich ist. 

Unsere Angebote entsprechen den Richtlinien der FSM. Diese Richtlinien finden Sie unter http://www.fsm.de. 


 Einwahl durch Mehrwertrufnummer (Dialer) 

1. Sie schliessen mit der Einwahl ins Internet über die von uns bereitgestellte Einwahlsoftware (Dialer) einen Vertrag mit der Mainpean GmbH, ************ Strasse 69, 1***7 B****n

2. Die Einwahl erfolgt über eine sog. Mehrwertrufnummer zum anzeigten Pauschal-Preis bzw. zum anzeigten Preis pro Minute. Im letzterem Fall erfolgt die Abrechnung erfolgt im Sekunden–Takt.

3. Ein Widerrufsrecht bezüglich der hier erbrachten Dienstleistungen besteht grundsätzlich gem. § 312d Abs. 4 BGB nicht. 


 Beanstandungen 

Beanstandungen bezüglich unseres Angebotes richten Sie bitte an
 
   M******n GmbH
   ********* Strasse 69
   1***7 B****n
   Telefon 0** ******0
   Telefax 0** ****** 100
   E-Mail rechtsabteilung%mainpean.de 

Diese Vertragsinformationen können Sie unter http://pay.stardialer.de/pay-now/agb.php downloaden.

Ende der Vertragsinformationen der Mainpean GmbH.
```

Wenn die Vertragssprache DEUTSCH ist, wie hier so schön gechrieben wird, dann kann ich doch erwarten, dass der Anbieter dieser Sprache auch mächtig ist. Wenn ich jemandem ein Angebot antrage, sollte ich mich jedenfalls mehrheitlich bemühen, ganze Sätze mit Subjekt, Prädikat und Objekt zu verwenden um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.


> verbinden mit Filesharing?


Das ist sicherlich kein Angebot und bei allem Interpretationsspielraum und auch wenn ich mit meinem detektivischen Gespür die AGB unter dem sicherlich versehentlich nicht als aktiv gezennzeichneten Link gefunden habe, gelesen und vielleicht sogar verstanden habe, bin ich nur wenig schlauer als zuvor. Da komme ich mir vor, wie bei Robert Lembke.
Aha. Ein Angebot. Hmmm....
Auf deutsch sogar? Toll...
Soso. Eine Dienstleistung....
Und da bin ich mit meiner Logik schon am Ende.


Ich unterstelle mal, dass es keine böse Absicht, sondern Dusseligkeit war, dass die Bedienoberfläche so konfus ausschaut. Aber eine bescheidene Frage würde ich doch an die Rechtsabteilung richten und mich entsprechend ganz kurz fassen, damit sich niemand überfordert fühlt: WAS?
Was wird da überhaupt verkauft? Den Dialer lade ich als entweder als kazaa.exe oder als Forum-Zugang.exe runter und weder aus der Dialeroberfläche, noch aus den AGB kann ich überhaupt erkennen, was man mir verkaufen will. Ist ja schön, dass man mir in den AGB schreibt, einen Vertrag mit mir haben zu wollen und dass es sich um eine Dienstleistung handeln soll. Wenn ich also einen Dienstleistungsvertrag geschlossen haben möchte, dann sollte man doch nicht vergessen, dass zu einem entsprechenden Vertrag erst einmal ein Angebot gehört, dass ich überhaupt annehmen kann. Hier scheint die Dienstleistung lediglich in "Mein Geld -> Mainpean-Konto" zu bestehen und das weiß ich ja erst mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung...


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Juni 2003)

_3. Ein Widerrufsrecht bezüglich der hier erbrachten Dienstleistungen besteht grundsätzlich gem. § 312d Abs. 4 BGB nicht._

Dieser Paragraph bezieht sich auf die Lieferung von Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder Software. Das Widerrufsrecht bezieht sich dabei auf die Versiegelung von gelieferten Datenträgern.
Na ja, gehen wir mal davon aus, dass diese Vorschrift hier anwendbar sei (was ich persönlich bezweifle), bleibt im Rückschluss nur übrig, dass sich Mainpean auf die Lieferung der Software (hier der Dialer) bezieht.
Diese Software wollte jedoch niemand kaufen, der den KaZaa-Client downloaden wollte.
Somit ist kein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen, da die beteiligte Vertragspartei über den Inhalt des Vertrages arglistig getäuscht worden ist.
Da hilft auch nicht, dass das Widerrufsrecht abbedungen ist.
Das ist ein glasklarer Fall von BGB§123.
Arglistige Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 BGB ist jedes Verhalten, das beim Geschäftsgegner einen Irrtum erzeugt oder unterhält, und beim dem der Täuschende weiß oder in Kauf nimmt, daß er durch seine Täuschung die Willensentschließung des anderen beeinflußt.
Aber hierzu können sich unsere "Rechtsverdreher" (*frechgrins*) sicher besser auslassen.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> _3. Ein Widerrufsrecht bezüglich der hier erbrachten Dienstleistungen besteht grundsätzlich gem. § 312d Abs. 4 BGB nicht._
> 
> Dieser Paragraph bezieht sich auf die Lieferung von Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder Software. Das Widerrufsrecht bezieht sich dabei auf die Versiegelung von gelieferten Datenträgern.
> Na ja, gehen wir mal davon aus, dass diese Vorschrift hier anwendbar sei (was ich persönlich bezweifle), bleibt im Rückschluss nur übrig, dass sich Mainpean auf die Lieferung der Software (hier der Dialer) bezieht.
> ...




Möglicherweise muss ich nicht einmal anfechten, weil wegen eines versteckten Dissenses über hupt kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/155.html

Allerdings ist es in solchen Fällen immer ratsam, die Anfechtung *hilfsweise* zu erklären.
*grins* soweit einer der Rechtsverdreher.


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

Gespannt auf die Art der Reaktion bin ich auch, die erste Woche ohne was ist rum.

Aufklärung bringt die Fragestellung auf jeden Fall.

Der Verein will von der Politik mehr Kompetenzen und will auch ausserhalb der Vereinsmitglieder "selbstregulierend" wirken können. Weiter wird die Adresse oft als Adresse für Geschädigte genannt. Deren Kodex wird oft fälschlich als "Qualitätssiegel" für Dialer bezeichnet.

Der Kodex enthält viele schöne Formulierungen für das erste Durchlesen, die nach kurzer Zeit des Nachdenkens mit viel Mühe durch Nebensätze, Mehrdeutigkeiten unnötig aufgeweicht werden.

Der Kodex erfüllt eine Doppelfunktion wie eine Fassade, nach außen schön sein, aber nach innen grenzenlose Freiheit schaffen.

Der zentrale Punkt bei einem Dialer ist, ob nur Personen, die klar und eindeutig die Gebührenpflichtigkeit begriffen haben, einen solchen Vertrag durch eine eindeutige Aktion schließen, oder ob Unvorsichtige unfreiwillig zu Anwahl übertölpelt werden können.

Dazu sagt der Kodex nix. Das läßt tief blicken.

Angeblich gibt es Leute, die Dialer freiwillig und wiederholt nutzen. Diese würden durch eine Preisinformation in klaren, ganzen Sätzen und gut lesbarer Schrift nicht "abgeschreckt". Der Bildschirm ist groß genug.

Wenn es für den Anbieter ohne Nachteil möglich wäre, derart klare Hinweise zu bringen, warum tut er es nicht?

Genau, er will auch Umsätze bei Leuten, die bei klarem Verständnis der Situation nicht "weiter" drücken würden.

Kryptische Zahlenkolonnen am Fensterrand sind keine Preisinformation, nie und nimmer. Das Windows-GUI kennt keine wichtigen Verbraucherinformation auf Fensterrändern.

Es gibt keine Sachargumente, die gegen eine unmissverständliche Preisinformation sprächen. Es gibt nur eine verlogene Absicht, bei Unvorsichtigen Beute machen zu wollen.

Ich habe extra Formulierungen aus dem bestehenden, unzureichenden Kodex gewählt, die einigermaßen klar sind und ebenso klar in dem angesprochenen Fall grob verletzt werden.

Ich bleibe gespannt, was passiert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juni 2003)

@Devilfrank:

Der Punkt behandelt die Lieferung von Datenträgern, die ich zuvor irgendwie erworben haben muss. Das scheidet also schon mal aus, weil die ja schlecht durch die Leitung gedrückt werden können. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass die Leistung in der Lieferung von Waren bestanden haben müsste, die ihrer Beschaffenheit nach nicht zur Rücksendung geeignet sind. Dann habe ich gleich zwei Probleme: Zum einen müsste ich zuvor etwas erworben haben, dass auch geliefert werden könnte (dabei ist wohl egal, wie das bewerkstelligt wird) und zum anderen würde ich dann für diese Leistung (damit ist nur die Lieferung gemeint) 79,95€ bezahlen und ich muss mich wieder fragen, ob das nicht nach Wucher stinkt...


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

Die Erfahrung lehrt, Dialeranbieter gehören nicht zu den Hellsten.

Die meinen "§ 312d Abs. 3 BGB", weil der Kunden die Leistung angeblich selbst veranlasst hat.

Die Einschränkung des Widerrufsrechts begründet sich damit, dass der Kunde jederzeit die Dienstleistung beenden kann, wenn er mit ihr nicht zufrieden ist.

Die Frage ist, ob das bei Pauschalgebühren im Vorgriff noch gültig sein kann. Bei der genannten Regelung wurde nur an konstante Minutentarife gedacht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob das bei Pauschalgebühren im Vorgriff noch gültig sein kann.


Beenden kann ich die Dienstleistung ja immer noch jederzeit. Allerdings will der Anbieter dann für etwas Geld haben, was er nicht erbracht hat und wir landen wieder beim Kino-Beispiel...


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

Das Kino-Beispiel sehe ich nicht.

Allgemein geht es hier um das Fernabsatzrecht. Zum Schutz der Verbraucher vor Raubrittern und Wegelageren sieht das Gesetz klare Informationspflichten für den Anbieter sowie weitreichende Rücktritts- bzw. Rückgaberechte für den Kunden vor.

Bei Dialern mit konstanten Minutentarifen wird das Rücktrittsrecht eingeschränkt durch den Hinweis, der Kunde könne jederzeit die Dienstleistung beenden, und zwar ohne weiteren finanziellen Schaden.

Bei Blocktarifen wird die angebliche Dienstleistung für eine Stunde im Voraus bezahlt. Der Kunde kauft die Katze im Sack.

Genau das will das Fernabsatzrecht ausschliessen. Für Blocktarife ist der Hinweis auf § 312d Abs. 3 BGB abwegig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## peanuts (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird auch im Nachbarforum diskutiert. Ich habe unter
> 
> http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&pg=2&a=1&d=90&t=1424438&sr=1
> 
> eine Mail an den FST wiedergegeben, die diesem Verein die Gelegenheit gibt zu zeigen, wie ernst sie selbst ihren Kodex nehmen.



Reagieren werden die schon. Hier die Mail der FST an mich, nach dem ich ihnen einen Dialer zur Prüfung überlassen habe:


```
MessageFrom: FST e.V. [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, March 20, 2002 3:48 PM
To: peanuts
Subject: FST

      Ihr Zeichen, Ihre Nachricht vomUnser Zeichen, unsere Nachricht vomTelefon  
            Datum
   
       B-1822-01
      0190 880 46001805 78 33 78
      0,12 Euro/Min.     20. März 2002

Sehr geehrter Herr peanuts,
 
bevor wir zu dem von uns überprüften Anwahlprogramm im Einzelnen Stellung 
nehmen, möchten wir nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass wir die 
Anwahlprogramme ausschließlich anhand unserer vereinsinternen Vorschriften, dem 
Verhaltenskodex, überprüfen und dass diese Überprüfung ohne Gewähr erfolgt und 
auch keine unmittelbare zivil- oder strafrechtliche Auswirkung hat. Ziel des FST 
e.V. ist es, zum Schutze der Verbraucher einen einheitlichen Standard bei der 
Bewerbung und Nutzung von Telefonmehrwertdiensten zu erreichen und dafür Sorge 
zu tragen, dass nicht verhaltenskodexkonforme Angebote geändert werden.
 
 
In der Sache selbst teilen wir mit, dass wir am 01.01.2002 das Anwahlprogramm 
blond.exe / 38  kB überprüft haben.
Hierbei wurden folgende Feststellungen getroffen:
 
  Fehlende Servicerufnummer (in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den 
  Bestätigungsfeldern) im Einwahlfenster 
  Keine doppelte Tarifbestätigung 
  Ein Weitersurfen ist möglich 
  Fehlende Jugendzugangskontrolle 
  Fehlender Löschhinweis 
 
Die Beschwerdestelle des FST e.V. hat über diese Angelegenheit in ihrer Sitzung 
am 14.02.2002 beraten und entschieden, dem Anbieter der Servicerufnummer eine 
rüge auszusprechen. Weiter wurde er aufgefordert eine Geldbuße an eine 
gemeinnützige Einrichtung zu zahlen.
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i.A.
 
xxx
Geschäftsstelle FST e.V.
```


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kino-Beispiel sehe ich nicht.


Ich ja auch nicht. Mir geht es um den Unterschied. Mit meiner Kinokarte kann ich mir einen Film anschauen. So lange der Film läuft, kann ich ihn auch sehen.
Wähle ich mich über diesen tollen 65-Minuten-Tarif ein und trenne die Verbindung nach 10 Minuten, mag die Uhr zwar weiterticken, aber in den darauffolgenden 55 Minuten müsste mir der Anbieter die Möglichkeit geben, das Angebot (was immer es jetzt sein mag) auch weiter nutzen zu können...


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> ... und entschieden, dem Anbieter der Servicerufnummer eine rüge auszusprechen. Weiter wurde er aufgefordert eine Geldbuße an eine gemeinnützige Einrichtung zu zahlen.
> ```


Das erinnert mich irgendwie an "Demolition Man", und zwar an die Szene als die Polizisten den Killer Phoenix (Wesley Snipes) festnehmen wollen.
"Legen Sie sich auf den Boden?"
Polizist zur Zentrale: "Er reagiert nicht"
Zentrale: "Fügen Sie mit fester Stimme hinzu 'oder sonst'"
"Legen Sie sich auf den Boden, *oder sonst*" (...)

---

Besser wäre nur noch: "Dem Mitglied wurde mit grimmiger Miene die äußerste Missbilligung ausgesprochen und ihm wurde bei Wiederholung angedroht, keine Einladung zur Weihnachtsfeier auszusprechen"


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

Wenn ist das richtig sehe, ist die Beschwerde noch aus dem Jahr 2001.

Der Verein will dann am 1.1.2002 (???) den Dialer getestet haben.

Der Befund konnte erst am 14.2.2002 nach 6 Wochen festgestellt werden.

Die Information an den Hinweisgeber lag dann wieder rum bis zum 20.3.2003.

Das sind 3 Monate, in denen die Verfehlungen weiterliefen.

Für den Spitzbuben gibt es dann eine milde Auflage für eine kleine Spende.

Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir wieder ein, dass der Geschäftsführer eines Dialerladens, der als Mitstörer bei SPAM-Aktionen besonders erfolgreich war, im Forum des Gewerbes das "soziale Engagement" in peinlicher Weise breitgetreten hat. Die "Rügen" des Vereins lassen sich marketingwirksam nutzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Besser wäre nur noch: "Dem Mitglied wurde mit grimmiger Miene die äußerste Missbilligung ausgesprochen und ihm wurde bei Wiederholung angedroht, keine Einladung zur Weihnachtsfeier auszusprechen"


----------



## peanuts (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ist das richtig sehe, ist die Beschwerde noch aus dem Jahr 2001.
> 
> Der Verein will dann am 1.1.2002 (???) den Dialer getestet haben.



Scheint ein Dreckfuhler zu sein. Der Dialerbefall war am 8. und 9.12.2001. Ein paar Tage spaeter am 14.12. wurde ich von der Telekom auf ungewoehnlich hohes Entgeltaufkommen über Mehrwertdienstenummern aufmerksam gemacht.

Darauf hin habe ich nach dem Dialer gesucht, ihn gefunden und ihn wiederum ein paar Tage spaeter an die FST geschickt. Nachdem ich wusste, dass es sie gibt.    Kann um die Jahreswende herum gewesen sein. 



> Der Befund konnte erst am 14.2.2002 nach 6 Wochen festgestellt werden.



Ja so was dauert...



> Die Information an den Hinweisgeber lag dann wieder rum bis zum 20.3.2003.
> 
> Das sind 3 Monate, in denen die Verfehlungen weiterliefen.



Ziemlich genau, ja.



> Für den Spitzbuben gibt es dann eine milde Auflage für eine kleine Spende.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir wieder ein, dass der Geschäftsführer eines Dialerladens, der als Mitstörer bei SPAM-Aktionen besonders erfolgreich war, im Forum des Gewerbes das "soziale Engagement" in peinlicher Weise breitgetreten hat. Die "Rügen" des Vereins lassen sich marketingwirksam nutzen.



Traurig, aber war. Ich hatte wenig Hoffnung, von dem Laden überhaupt eine Reaktion zu bekommen. Ich werde natürlich versuchen, das Schreiben in einer Anzeige gegen die Telekom zu verwenden. Die StA hat ja dann 'Kenntnis' und kann die entsprechenden Schritte einleiten.


----------



## Raimund (29 Juni 2003)

*FST-Klüngel*

 

Wer sich im Dunstkreis von denen wohlfühlt, sieht man hier:

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/mitglieder.html

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2003)

Ich muß ganz klar sagen: ich bin kein Gegner der FST, ich halte die FST sogar für eine gute Sache. Die Mitarbeiter dort habe ich als engagierte Fachleute kennengelernt.
Was ich kritikwürdig finde ist die Tatsache, dass die leider relativ zahnlos sind.
Zudem sollten die von den Firmen abgetrennt werden. Dann könnte man da auch wirklich arbeiten.


----------



## peanuts (29 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß ganz klar sagen: ich bin kein Gegner der FST, ich halte die FST sogar für eine gute Sache. Die Mitarbeiter dort habe ich als engagierte Fachleute kennengelernt.
> Was ich kritikwürdig finde ist die Tatsache, dass die leider relativ zahnlos sind.
> Zudem sollten die von den Firmen abgetrennt werden. Dann könnte man da auch wirklich arbeiten.



Zustimmung. Ich hatte seinerzeit mit denen mehrfach telefoniert und EMails gewechselt. Der Kontakt war stehts freundlich und kompetent. Dass die ihren Mitgliedern wie z.B. der Telekom nicht kräftiger vor's Schienbein treten würden, war mir allerdings von Anfang klar.

Dass die Telekom Prüfberichte der FST wie in meinem Fall schlicht nicht zu Kenntnis nimmt, d.h. noch nicht einmal kommentiert, ist ein Skandal allererster Güte.


----------



## Comedian1 (29 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Möglicherweise muss ich nicht einmal anfechten, weil wegen eines versteckten Dissenses über hupt kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/155.html
> 
> Allerdings ist es in solchen Fällen immer ratsam, die Anfechtung *hilfsweise* zu erklären.
> *grins* soweit einer der Rechtsverdreher.



Eine Täuschung ist es schon.

1. Die Datei heißt 'KAZAA.EXE' (jedenfalls bei mir). KAZAA ist allgemein bekannt als kostenlose Zugangssoftware, die einem kostenlos den Zugang zum Filesharingdienst erlaubt.
2. Die original Kazaa Software, die man über http://www.kazaa.com beziehen kann, heißt 'KAZAA.EXE' (wie der Dialer, praktisch oder?)
3. Das KAZAA Logo (übrigens von Sharman Networks ltd international als Marke geschützt) prangt fett auf dem Dialer, wenn man ihn öffnet.
4. Der Kunde erwartet - weil Kazaa als kostenloser Dienst bekannt ist - einen kostenlosen Transport zum Filesharing
5. Die GUI des Dialers verstärkt diesen Eindruck durch riesige Hinweise auf die Kostenfreiheit.
6. Der Hinweis auf die Kosten unten links steht in keinem unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Betätigungsknopf des Dialers. Der Hinweis ist gestaltet wie wenn es zusätzliche Bewerbung eines kostenpflichtigen Angebots wäre.

Über den offenen Dissens gelangen wir zu einer interessanten Lösung:

Wenn der 'Vertrag' durch Betätigung  des 'JA WEITER' auch nur teilweise zur Ausführung kommt, dann ist die Auslegungsregel des § 154 I BGB entkräftet. Es gilt dann im Wege des § 306 BGB das Werkvertragsrecht (§ 631 f BGB), weil hier insbesondere die Herbeiführung eines bestimmten Ergebnisses (der Verbindung mit dem File Sharing von Kazaa) versprochen wird.

Bei fehlender Vergütungsvereinbarung greift § 632 I BGB; danach ist eine Vergütung nur zu leisten, wenn die 'Herstellung des Werkes den Umständen nach nur gegen Vergütung zu erwarten ist'.

Will jemand Vergütung, dann muss er die Umstände beweisen, aus denen sich ergeben soll, dass die Verbindung zu einem FileSharing nur gegen Vergütung zu erwarten ist.

Hat er das gebacken bekommen, dann kann er nur die übliche Gebühr verlangen. Und für die technische Dienstleistung - Herstellung einer Internetverbindung und Redirection zum passenden KAZAA-URL dürfte die übliche bzw angemessene Gebühr die eines stinknormalen by Call ISP sein, also ca 70 bis 90 ct/Stunde.

Daher gilt für die Python  :rotfl: 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2003)

Es könnte sein , daß die ganze Diskussion über Tauschbörsen ab Herbst eine
 völlig neue "Qualität" bekommt :
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-29.06.03-001/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Tauschbörsen-Nutzern in Deutschland droht Klagewelle
> Was der US-Musikindustrie recht ist, scheint der Branche in Deutschland nur billig zu sein:
> Die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Usern, die über Tauschbörsen zu Anbietern von
> Songs werden. Die deutsche Musikindustrie will jedenfalls Raubkopierer künftig deutlich
> ...


Heise:Neues Urheberrecht vor der Verabschiedung
mal sehen, was teurer wird: Dialerabzocke oder Strafbefehl :bandit 
tf


----------



## Comedian1 (29 Juni 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es könnte sein , daß die ganze Diskussion über Tauschbörsen ab Herbst eine
> völlig neue "Qualität" bekommt :
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-29.06.03-001/
> 
> ...



Das Upload auf Filesharing war bisher schon strafbar. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2003)

Ich sehe das auch eher als Verzweiflungstat von Musikfirmen die erkannt haben, dass man mittlerweile kein Album mehr mit nur einem guten Song verkaufen kann...


----------



## arwen (30 Juni 2003)

Mit Kazaa wird doch nicht nur Musik getauscht - das Programm hilft auch beim Tausch von ganz normalen Dateien, wie selbstverfasste Word-Dokumente und so. Der illegale Tausch von copyrightgeschhützen Musikdateien über ein Programm wie Kazaa ist die andere, die illegale Option des Programmes.

Wer Kazza sucht und herunterlädt muss nicht zwangsläufig auf der Suche nach illegalen Musikdateien sein.

arwen


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2003)

*Re: Ich auch*



			
				Wessi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> auch ich habe im März einen Posten von In-telegence auf meiner Telefonrechnung gefunden. Habe dann nur den rechtmäßigen Beträg an die Telekom überwiesen.Habe dann nätürlich prompt von In-telegence ein schickes Schreiben erhalten in dem mir die rechtmäßigkeit des Betrages beschrieben wurde. Ich habe dann ein nettes Fax an die Jungs geschickt in dem ich nätürlich bestritten habe einen Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Dann kam ein Brief von Acoreus Kundenservice
> der mir dann zu verstehen gab das alles seine richtigkeit habe, und mir dann auch mit dem Inkassobüro drohte. Ich habe dann wiederum ein Fax losgeschickt in dem ich wiedermal alles bestritten habe und nach einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Verursachers verlangt habe. Dann kam wieder ein Brief vom Kundenservice der sich für nicht zuständig erklärte.
> Nach einer Woche kamm dann das Schreiben vom Acoreus Inkassobüro
> ...



Hallo Wessi,

kannt du mir den Dailer schicken,

ich habe das gleiche Problem und bin auch genau sowei wie du.

[email protected]

mfg
anton


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2003)

Hallo Anton,
Wessi war wie Du nur ein Gast und das schon vor drei Wochen (Erstellt: So, 22.06.2003, 22:40    Betreff: Ich auch) und danach nimmer gelesen! Was willst Du denn mit welchem Dialer machen? Aus Wessis Beitrag konnte man garnicht rauslesen, durch was er überhaupt geschädigt wurde, ausser dass er diese Rubrik gewählt hatte.
Deine E-Mail-Adresse wurde übrigens soeben in einen globalen Erotic-Newsletter eingetragen (... nur Spaß!)


----------



## ferrari (13 Juli 2003)

*Re: Ich auch*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wessi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Gast,

falls es Piratos bei Dir war, den habe ich unter folgendem Link abgelegt, damit jeder weiß wie das Ding aussieht, bekommt man aber erst bei der Deinstallation zu sehen!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1727&start=15

Dialer gehören grundsätzlich verboten! :dafuer:


----------

